# وظائف في مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات بالتبين



## mhmoodsyd (8 نوفمبر 2014)

وظائف مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات - بتاريخ اليوم 8 نوفمبر 2014منشور بجريدة الاهرام 8/11/2014 صفحة رقم 22العنوان / التبين - حلوان - ص ب 87 ​
تليفون / 5010642 داخلى / 122يعلن المركز عن حاجته لشغل الوظائف الاتية عن 1- بكالوريوس علوم كيمياء / ميكروبيولوجي / كيمياء حيوية / فيزياء 2- بكالوريوس هندسة / كيميائية / فلزات / انتاج 
طبقا للقانون 49 / 72 بشان تنظيم الجامعات المصرية على ان تقدم الطلبات شخصيا باسم السيد ا.د رئيس المركز على استمارة 167 ع.ح او كنظامها بمقر المركز فى موعد غايته خمسة عشرة يوما من تاريخ النشر طبقا للشروط والمواصفات الموجودة بلوحة الاعلانات بالمركز .​


----------

